# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Image Overlay to Blur Faces

## Loaf

I want a free program to blur faces or place a black bar over the eyes of several people moving in a video. Its mock security camera footage.

I've tried using Wax 2.0 but its blur feature is screwed up for a lot of people including me, giving an "illegal operation" error.

Any free programs or tools you can recommend? Please no commercial products or trials.

----------


## Morten

I haven't used this program myself, but I have heard it's able to do basic video editing like blurring faces:
Virtualdub
Virtualdub 1.9.11/1.10 experimental - VideoHelp.com Downloads

And a region remove filter plugin:
Virtualdub Region Remove Filter 1.1 - VideoHelp.com Downloads

----------


## Loaf

Thanks I'll take a look!

----------

